# Sf A2



## skalomax (Apr 17, 2006)

What will have a greater throw? The L5,L6,L7, or The A2 Aviator?


----------



## Krit (Apr 18, 2006)

A2 is an incandescent bulb and will give more throw than L5,L6,L7, 5 watt which give more spill bright than throw.


----------



## Protaeus (Apr 18, 2006)

For outdoor use, Im more inclined to stick to incandescents.

I find that the white LED beam makes it hard to define distant objects and it creates a kind of blurry, washed out look. 

This is not to say that I dont use my E2L outdoors, I just find that my A2 will throw further and create a clearer overall picture of my backyard


----------



## Dustin Liu (Apr 18, 2006)

A2 will have the most throw. I have a A2-HA WH.


----------



## carrot (Apr 18, 2006)

Luxeon V lights -- such as the L2, L4, L5, L6, L7, and U2 lights have more flood than throw.

The Surefire A2 is an incandescent, and the reflector is designed to throw very well. If you're looking for a small thrower, the A2 will do it. It's actually 79 lumens, but Surefire doesn't want it to be considered "for tactical use," since one of the articles on their site says 60+ lumens is the minimum for tactical applications.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 18, 2006)

carrot said:


> Luxeon V lights -- such as the L2, L4, L5, L6, L7, and U2 lights have more flood than throw.
> 
> The Surefire A2 is an incandescent, and the reflector is designed to throw very well. If you're looking for a small thrower, the A2 will do it. It's actually 79 lumens, but Surefire doesn't want it to be considered "for tactical use," since one of the articles on their site says 60+ lumens is the minimum for tactical applications.



Yeah, I thought it was one of those "utility application EDC personal general use" jobbies until I actually got to play with one and shined it in my eyes at a gun show. It'll work!


----------



## bwaites (Apr 18, 2006)

As an incan guy, I have to point out that throw is a function of reflector geometry in relation to the source of light.

I don't have an L4, L5, L6, or L7 so I'm unsure how they compare. 

BUT... My U2 throws close to as far as my A2 does, and I suspect that the large reflector LuxV's from Surefire are similar to the A2, especially with well binned LuxV's in them. 

My SpaceNeedle II, for instance, easily out throws my A2, though using it outside gives me that, "walking on the moon" kind of light.

So...I guess what I am saying is that you can't dismiss LuxV based lights quite that easily.

Bill


----------



## wquiles (Apr 18, 2006)

bwaites said:


> As an incan guy, I have to point out that throw is a function of reflector geometry in relation to the source of light.
> 
> I don't have an L4, L5, L6, or L7 so I'm unsure how they compare.
> 
> ...


Well said Bill. The M*g reflector is indeed pretty decent for the Luxeon LED's, and although it allows for better trow on the single-die LUXIII, the beam out of the four-die LUXV is pretty nice in the trow department. I sold to my neigthbor my LUX5 2D M*g and I saw it again last night after 8-10 months without seeing it and I was surprised again at how much it trows!

Of course, if it not "fair" to compare the larger M*g reflector to the smaller reflector in the A2, but that is a whole separate discussion 

Will


----------



## greenLED (Apr 18, 2006)

carrot said:


> The Surefire A2 is an incandescent, and the reflector is designed to throw very well. If you're looking for a small thrower, the A2 will do it. It's actually 79 lumens...





bwaites said:


> As an incan guy, I have to point out that throw is a function of reflector geometry in relation to the source of light.
> ...
> BUT... My U2 throws close to as far as my A2 does



Stop you guys, stop, please!!! You're making me want an A2!! 
:lolsign:

Fivemega (rightfully?) told me I was "an LED guy" when I met him at SHOT (still not sure if that was a compliment) :thinking: Would getting an A2 bring me back to the land of the incans? I really don't mind incans at all, it's just that on the small side of the spectrum, LED lights seem to be brighter. :nana:


----------



## skalomax (Apr 18, 2006)

So will the Sf A2 easliy light things up at 175 feet? how about the L6 would it light things up 150 feet?


----------



## carrot (Apr 18, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Stop you guys, stop, please!!! You're making me want an A2!!
> :lolsign:
> 
> Fivemega (rightfully?) told me I was "an LED guy" when I met him at SHOT (still not sure if that was a compliment) :thinking: Would getting an A2 bring me back to the land of the incans? I really don't mind incans at all, it's just that on the small side of the spectrum, LED lights seem to be brighter. :nana:



Yep. I'd say the A2 is probably the best 2-cell incandescent ever made. Not to mention it's incredibly sexy. You know you want it... :nana: Read my review again, why don't ya? I'm sure it'll push you over the edge for one. :naughty:


----------



## carrot (Apr 18, 2006)

skalomax said:


> So will the Sf A2 easliy light things up at 175 feet? how about the L6 would it light things up 150 feet?


If you want throw, you're better off with a turbohead (SF's term for "large reflector") incandescent, like the Streamlight TL-3 or Surefire M3T. But there are good LED lights for throw, such as McGizmo's 3W HD45. I'm not sure 175 feet is reasonable for a non-turbohead.


----------



## rcashel11 (Apr 18, 2006)

greenLED,

It's no use to resist! Listen to carrot, get the A2!


----------



## skalomax (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow 79 lumens thats 29 more then what they had in their site. So is the A2 brighter than the L6 well does it put out more light?


----------



## Size15's (Apr 18, 2006)

SureFire's lumen ratings are not 'peak' or 'maximum' ratings. They are product ratings and as such based on testing a large number of samples and intended to be representative of the output over the runtime.

The lumen ratings are not absolutes - SureFire tend to be conservative with their ratings and I certainly consider them to be "average" ratings rather than minimum or maximum.

Al


----------



## bwaites (Apr 18, 2006)

GreenLED, 

It's no secret that I consider the A2 to be as close to flashlight perfection as we have currently.

I'm a hotwire guy who has more LED lights than most here on CPF, but so far, the pinnacle is the A2.

If you don't have one, you are missing out.

Bill


----------



## Krit (Apr 21, 2006)

Protaeus said:


> For outdoor use, Im more inclined to stick to incandescents.
> 
> I find that the white LED beam makes it hard to define distant objects and it creates a kind of blurry, washed out look.
> 
> This is not to say that I dont use my E2L outdoors, I just find that my A2 will throw further and create a clearer overall picture of my backyard




Yes, Incandescent make better clear far object, we can defind snake from bush far away.


----------



## skalomax (Apr 22, 2006)

Well i got my L6 and it is awesome. It has great throw and sidespill. I was on the brink of buying the A2 but i wanted a bright l.e.d. Excellent Choice!


----------



## samson722 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: SF A2*

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but I was also looking into buying an SF A2. I've used it a few times when coworkers have lent me one. I wanted to know if it's possible to reliably and safely run them on Lithium Ion batteries. I know rechargeable lights are a hot topic around here, but I'm looking to save as much $$ as possible. My salary's not much, and I need a light I can depend to save my ***. I've already got an Inova T4 and soon a SL Strion. I just want something powerful to round out the collection. I like everything about the A2, except the runtime is way too short for me to go out and spend all the money on batts. Please, I'd appreciate any help I could get from you fine folks. Thanks in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## Protaeus (Apr 29, 2006)

You cannot easily run the A2 on rechargeables firstly due to the size of the tube (they can only just fit the Surefire cells) and secondly, I am not sure that the voltage regulation circuit can accept such a low voltage. Someone else may need to clarify this.

I had an A2 but I traded i just traded it for a U2 partly so I could use 18650 rechargeable cells with almost no loss in brightness.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 29, 2006)

Use of LiIons has been discussed before and concensus is that the A2 regulator has no problems with two RCR123 cells. That said, the leds will have a problem with the added voltage, and some people have changed the resistor value to protect the longevity of the leds. I personally would like to see a longer tube for the A2 that would allow the use of two 17500 cells. The A2 would be longer, but fun, fun, fun.

Bill


----------



## skalomax (Apr 30, 2006)

Well im getting my A2 soon, i will write a review!


----------



## :)> (May 1, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Stop you guys, stop, please!!! You're making me want an A2!!
> :lolsign:
> 
> Fivemega (rightfully?) told me I was "an LED guy" when I met him at SHOT (still not sure if that was a compliment) :thinking: Would getting an A2 bring me back to the land of the incans? I really don't mind incans at all, it's just that on the small side of the spectrum, LED lights seem to be brighter. :nana:



I was just thinking the same thing... but instead of just making me want one, I was thinking about how I could slide a $150.00 light past my wife.

This stuff is getting pricey!

-Goatee


----------



## a99raptors (May 8, 2006)

Just two nights ago, I had my U2 with me, and I when I shone it at a waterfall about 20 metres away, I couldn't tell the difference between the rocks and the water ! 

But my A2 can! )


----------



## Timson (May 8, 2006)

bwaites said:


> GreenLED,
> 
> It's no secret that I consider the A2 to be as close to flashlight perfection as we have currently.
> 
> ...





It's precisely down to endorsements such as this - and the many excellent reviews that members have posted on the A2 that have caused me to buckle and place an order.

I can't think of any other light that has received so much praise from so many people.


I'm expecting mine to land on my doorstep in the morning. Can't wait. 


Tim.


----------



## tsask (May 8, 2006)

It's been said here before that with the A2 you either get it (understand its true brilliance and excellence) or you dont get it. I confess I have been converted. 

I began a couple years ago looking for lumens, throw etc and finally determined that the Surefire C3 was the best buy. I thought that 200 lumens instead of the A2's 50 lumens made it an easy decision. I have since learned about incan regulation and the A2's humble lumen claim. it is MORE than 50. The green LEDS on mine are beautiful and serve important purposes for hiking, night vision etc . plus they LOOK COOL!

Looking at the the A2's bulb in action is like savoring the best, cleanset,purest smoothest vanilla ice cream in the world. it's hard to describe. It produces the most beautiful protons that can carried in a container.
Yes I realize the $$$ for the bulb life, and bulb failure in the field etc, you can carry a small, spare 75 lumen light OR spare batteries.

The A2 ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## cslinger (May 9, 2006)

The A2 is absolutely the most versatile and useful light I have ever seen. I have three.

Low output, flood type illumination for reading or general navigation....Check
High output decent throw piercing output...Check.
Tactical levels of brightness....Check.
Instant choice between low and high levels....Check
Two different types of light Incan and LED....Check
Fully regulated incan., simply frosting on the cake...Check.

It is just are marvelous light, and I consider it Surefire's best offering to date.


----------



## UWAK (May 9, 2006)

So the A2 can use the RCR123! Is it protected or the unprotected one? Any difference?

Frids


----------



## Timson (May 9, 2006)

Timson said:


> I'm expecting mine to land on my doorstep in the morning. Can't wait.





ARSE!!!.....Postie came and went this morning - No A2  ....This is killing me.


Tim.


----------



## a99raptors (May 9, 2006)

Timson said:


> ARSE!!!.....Postie came and went this morning - No A2  ....This is killing me.
> 
> 
> Tim.


 
I sympathise with you. Even when I paid extra to have it delivered in 3-4 days, took a week+....


----------



## skalomax (May 19, 2006)

My A2 is in my hands ad its super sexy. Bright And Regulated everything i expected. this is the #1 Light.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 19, 2006)

UWAK, I use RCR123's in my A2, but I took out the led ring for now. Too much current for the leds until I do a mod, and add higher value resistors.

Bill

ps. UWAK, I'm looking for a UWAH for one of my Chameleons.


----------



## skalomax (May 19, 2006)

Just Go my A2 is super Nice, just what i expected nothing less. Perfection just one thing there appears to be some dust in the led's. is that normal?


----------



## Protaeus (May 19, 2006)

yes, dust is fairly normal for surefire, however it doesnt affect output so it doesnt really matter. If you really want to you can try and pull apart the head and clean it off.


----------



## Size15's (May 19, 2006)

When you say "in the LEDs" do you mean inside the actual LEDs themselves or on the outside of the LEDs?


----------



## skalomax (May 19, 2006)

Outside the LED's it has alot though and big specs. On all of them.


----------



## Size15's (May 19, 2006)

Perhaps you should consider removing the LED ring and cleaning it?
Three screws secure it inside the bezel...

Al


----------



## skalomax (May 19, 2006)

Thanks i think thats what im going to do. But dont want to Mess anything up.


----------



## Size15's (May 19, 2006)

Do not stick anything into the bezel in an attempt to clean the reflector. You run a huge risk of ruining the reflector.
I've remove and replaced the LED rings many times without issue. Be careful and don't rush!

Al


----------



## chesterqw (May 19, 2006)

i think surefire is haivng a super mass production right now, i keep on hearing dust in reflector... something is going very wrong with the QC team there(not saying they are not good but...)


----------



## moraino (May 20, 2006)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Use of LiIons has been discussed before and concensus is that the A2 regulator has no problems with two RCR123 cells. That said, the leds will have a problem with the added voltage, and some people have changed the resistor value to protect the longevity of the leds. I personally would like to see a longer tube for the A2 that would allow the use of two 17500 cells. The A2 would be longer, but fun, fun, fun.
> 
> Bill


 
One of the reason that I haven't got my A2, besides my piggy bank is not fully fed yet, is the LOW TECH led circuit. A high tech incan light with a low tech LED mode.

The incan circuit maintains the brightness as it's main feature yet the led part is not what I want and consider it not PERFECT. Well, I am fussy. Doesn't Surefire mean Perfect?  

http://www.worldtorch.com/
The LM334 regulator has been discussed here before. It is a very simple circuit which requires only a few parts. 

Now I am wondering if the A2 LED ring has enough real estate to house the SURFACE MOUNT World Torch circuit. I have Surface mount LM334 and they are small. I believe 2N3906 and the caps can be small as well although I don't have them.

I sure will buy an A2 if I know it can be done. That way we have a current regulated LED A2 light which can take CR123 as well as RCR123 and maintain the SAME BRIGHTNESS just like the incan mode.

So, who wants to be the first one to mod their A2? I don't have one yet.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 20, 2006)

I bought my A2 for the regulated incan setup, and the leds are ok, but not my priority. I notice no dust on my leds, but as Al said, in effect, taking the led ring out and cleaning it is a simple process. Re-read js's thread on the A2, and other threads on the A2, highlighted in his thread.

Bill


----------



## skalomax (May 23, 2006)

Well my time has come and going to use mt surefire A2 in yosemite national park. We are going to camp and have a great time. Cant wait to use my lights in complete darkness. muahhaaah


----------



## dragoman (May 23, 2006)

I can't help but ask why the LED regulation is such an issue. They are designed to put out 3 lumens of output, which is plenty to walk around the house with in darkness, but with any kind of ambient light they are not impressive.

However, 5mm leds are very efficient at maintaining output by themselves, and the ability of using the LEDs after the regulated incan is dead is another of the "major" features of the light.

Using regulated LEDs would, in my humble opinion, not only shorten the usable life of the batteries (in LED only mode) but also prove pointless. The LEDs themselves will run for over 24hrs on a set of batteries, about 5-6 hrs after the incan regulator circuit has turned off. Adding ANOTHER regulator would mean the ability to use the LEDs after the incan is off would be shortened, thus affecting one of the excellent features of this light.

Again, this is only my opinion, but I have had my A2 for several months now and the LEDs are not my primary use, definately not enough to desire a regulator for them. In real world applications of the LEDs, direct driving them seems to be quite effective (which, no doubt, is why SF R+D designed it this way in the first place.)

In addition, it is my custom to replace the batteries after the incandescent regulation has cut off. I typically use the incan during EDC usage, and the ability to have a full-brightness incan through the full usable life of the batteries is the main reason I bought the A2 in the first place. The LEDs are simply not used enough to require regulation, also MHO.

Again, only my opinion....

dragoman


----------



## :)> (May 23, 2006)

skalomax said:


> Well my time has come and going to use mt surefire A2 in yosemite national park. We are going to camp and have a great time. Cant wait to use my lights in complete darkness. muahhaaah



I just got back from a hike in the Smokey Mountains and it was PITCH black! In complete darkness, the A2 shines. It shines when it is not completely dark. I started reading this thread and I purchased my A2 within a week. Glad that I did. It is a nice addition to my collection and the regulated incandescent is the best. 

Good luck and enjoy yourself in Yoesmite. I will be there one day but to this point, I have been limited to hiking in the SMNP. 

-Goatee


----------



## skalomax (May 23, 2006)

Thanks and ill try to bring some beamshots. Of all my lights.


----------



## batman (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree that a 3 lumen LED probably isnt worth regulating. I'm interested to know how well the A2 LEDs would work in a cave.


----------

